# Nickel Plating in New York?



## cl222 (Jan 24, 2013)

I live in Malone NY and it is a very small town. Plattsburgh is about an hour away but i don't think any place in Plattsburgh does nickel plating either. Does anyone know of any places in NY that do nickel plating?


----------

